# FR: malgré que + subjonctif / malgré le fait que + mode



## joepurple323

i'm doing gcse french currently and aiming for A* sort of level stuff and, doing my coursework currently, our teacher gave us some sheets from the internet with gcse guidelines for different techniques we could use to get the higher grades such as more complicated tenses.

this is how i came to use the subjunctive in my coursework and one of the examples they gave, using malgré que, was as follows:

Malgré que ce soit difficile, je vais essayer de devenir médecin.

 and so i have written, to adapt to my piece: Malgré que ce soit dificile pour y aller, j'essayerai retourner l'année prochaine.

however, according to someone else's post on this website this would be incorrect, is that right???


also, if i was trying to say ,"although his house was not very old...."

could i say, "bien que sa maison ce ne soit pas beaucoup vieille...."
i'd guess not because i'd have to conjugate "soit" into imperfect but have no idea what the infinitive is or how to construct what might follow...

any ideas would be very helpful (please dont' just dismiss me for a naive teenager i'm aware that my french might not be as good as yours which is why i posted this)

ty mucho

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also this thread on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## tamanoir

1) Bien qu'il soit difficle d'y aller, j'essaierai d'y retourner l'année prochaine.
2) Bien que sa maison ne fût pas très vieille,

Malgré que is regarded as substandard French by most.


----------



## lpfr

"malgré que" is always wrong. You should say "bien que".
  But you can use "malgré" in sentences like: "Malgré son âge...", "Malgré la difficulté..."


----------



## Moon Palace

'Malgré que' is a mistake.


----------



## jann

Just to add an couple of outside references to discussion of _malgré que_... 

The TLFi says that malgré que is considered "uncertain" by purists.  There is an extensive remark in the entry. See part II.B





> _Malgré que,_ loc. conj. [Marque la concession; loc. considérée comme incertaine par les puristes, même suivie du subj.; se rencontre except. avec l'ind. dans l'usage oral] Synon. de _bien que, encore que, quoique._


The BDL observes that this locution is commonly heard in informal language, but is criticized by grammarians and consequently avoided in formal speech and writing. 





> La locution conjonctive _malgré que_ est souvent employée, dans la langue courante [...] Même si on la trouve dans les textes de grands écrivains, cette locution est critiquée par de nombreux grammairiens. Ainsi, dans le style soutenu, on évitera la locution _malgré que_ et on la remplacera par _bien que_, _encore que_ ou _quoique_.


----------



## ajstar

Bonjour,

I wanted to translate the following to french but am unsure whether I need the subjunctive

"Despite the fact that my environment has changed i dont think that I have changed"

_Malgré le fait que mon environnement a changé, je ne crois pas que j’aie/j' ai changé_

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## ledudu33

Malgré le fait que mon environnemant *ait* changé, je ne crois pas moi avoir changé.

Malgré le changement d'environnement, je ne pense pas avoir changé.


----------



## Forero

I am looking for different ways to use _malgré_ to say:

_Although one of them is deaf, ....
_or
_In spite of one of them's being deaf, ...
_
Is it necessary to use _le fait_ between _malgré_ and _que_? (If so, can anyone explain why?)

Can any of the following be used?
_Malgré être sourde une d'elles, ....
__Malgré que l'une d'elles soit__ sourde, ....
Malgré ce que l'une d'elles soit sourde, ...
_


----------



## Maître Capello

Only the second sentence is correct: _Malgré que l'une d'elles soit sourde_… 

I know that some people consider this incorrect (and typically suggest using _bien que_ instead), but there is no reason to. See what Grevisse says about _malgré que_ (_Le Bon Usage_, §1148):


> _Malgré que_ a été formé sur la préposition _malgré_, d’après le modèle de nombreuses  locutions conjonctives correspondant à des prépositions (_avant que, après que, dès que, sans que,_ etc.). _Malgré que_ a peut-être appartenu d’abord à  l’usage populaire. La locution n’a plus ce  caractère, comme le montrent les ex. suivants (où l’on remarquera les  subjonctifs imparfaits ou plus-que-parfaits), qui font fi de la résistance des  puristes:
> _Malgré que je fusse mal satisfait de mon arrestation, il  y mit de la courtoisie_ (Vigny, _Cinq-Mars_, XXV). [+ many other examples]


----------



## jme1323

Hmm, donc l'expression "malgré que" est toujours suivie par le subjonctif, même dans le cas de "malgré le fait que"? C'est intéressant, car le subjonctif marque normalement le doute ou la subjectivité, non? Et "malgré LE FAIT que" indique que justement on parle d'un _fait_, quelque chose de certain, plutôt qu'une idée non confirmée.


----------



## Nicklondon

Le subjonctif ici, je pense,  sert à exprimer la concession, jme1323
Pourquoi ne pas utiliser tout simplement bien que dans votre phrase, ajstar?


----------



## Frenchy's rule

You'll often find "malgré le fait que" in French, but "bien que" is way better. You'll also find "malgré que", which is INCORRECT. French people often use it but please forget "malgré que", forever... I'm a native and a real strickler for this kind of expression, so you can trust me.

"Bien que mon environnement ait changé, je ne pense pas que j'ai changé." is correct.
"Bien que mon environnement ait changé, je ne pense pas avoir changé." is better than the previous one.
"Mon environnement a changé mais je ne pense qu'il en soit de même pour moi." is the best sentence.


----------



## Maître Capello

jme1323 said:


> Hmm, donc l'expression "malgré que" est toujours  suivie par le subjonctif, même dans le cas de "malgré le fait que"?  C'est intéressant, car le subjonctif marque normalement le doute ou la  subjectivité, non? Et "malgré LE FAIT que" indique que justement on  parle d'un _fait_, quelque chose de certain, plutôt qu'une idée non confirmée.


_Malgré que_ must be followed by the subjunctive, but _malgré le fait que_ can be followed by either the indicative or the subjunctive because _le fait que_ can take either mode (see FR: le fait que + mode), and adding _malgré_ in front of it doesn't change anything.

_Malgré que mon environnement *ait* changé_… 
_Malgré que l'une d'elles *soit* sourde_… 

_Malgré le fait que mon environnement *a/ait* changé_… 
_Malgré le fait que l'une d'elles *est/soit* sourde_… 



Frenchy's  rule said:


> You'll often find "malgré le fait que" in French, but  "bien que" is way better. You'll also find "malgré que", which is  INCORRECT. French people often use it but please forget "malgré que",  forever... I'm a native and a real strickler for this kind of  expression, so you can trust me.


I'm afraid we can't trust you! 

_Malgré que_ *is* indeed correct and there is no objective reason not to use it.


----------



## Frenchy's rule

_



Malgré que, au sens de "bien que" (mais avec l'idée d'opposition), est condamné par Littré, par les puristes en général, et ignoré de l'Académie.
		
Click to expand...

_Grévisse, Le Français correct.

J'ai bien précisé que j'étais un puriste. Et je maintiens que "malgré que" est incorrect, en plus d'être très moche.

Il ne faut pas confondre "correct" et "accepté parce que beaucoup de gens l'utilisent".
(...)
Après tout, il est plus facile d'accepter des énormités que de rappeler les gens à l'ordre sur l'orthographe...


----------



## Maître Capello

Frenchy's rule said:


> Et je maintiens que "malgré que" est incorrect, en plus d'être très moche.


Si maintenant ce sont des questions d'esthétique qui gouvernent la grammaire, où allons-nous…

Malgré que j'en aie , je me vois obligé de vous contredire. Ce n'est pas parce que beaucoup refusent de l'employer qu'elle serait grammaticalement incorrecte.


----------



## jme1323

Un ami français me dit que l'expression "malgré que" est maintenant acceptée par l'Académie française... mais selon le lien ci-dessous, on l'accepte seulement avec "avoir."

Questions de langue | Académie française


> _Malgré que_ s’emploie bien dans la langue soutenue, mais seulement avec le verbe _avoir_ conjugué au subjonctif. _Malgré que j’en aie, _quelque mauvais gré, si mauvais gré que j’en aie ; en dépit de moi, de ma volonté : _Je reconnais les mérites de mon rival, malgré que j’en aie _;_ Malgré qu’il en ait, nous savons son secret ; Elle ne put cacher son dépit, malgré qu’elle en eût. _
> 
> En revanche, encore que de nombreux écrivains aient utilisé la locution conjonctive _Malgré que_ dans le sens de _Bien que, quoique,_ il est recommandé d’éviter cet emploi.



A priori, en général, il faut l'éviter. Son usage parmi les jeunes (sans "avoir") ne veut pas dire que c'est du bon français. (Et beaucoup de locuteurs de français sont d'accord avec toi, Frenchy's Rule; c'est très moche. )


----------



## Frenchy's rule

On peut utiliser "malgré que" avec "avoir", mais c'est tout. Mais bon, puisque c'est maintenant "accepté" par l'Académie française... Comme je le disais, il est bien plus facile d'accepter que de condamner. 
"Après tout, les gens l'utilisent tellement qu'on va l'accepter, hein."

Ce sont surtout les jeunes qui l'utilisent, et tu as raison jme1323, ce n'est certainement pas parce qu'ils l'utilisent que c'est du bon français, loin de là. 
Quand je vois le massacre de notre langue aujourd'hui, je te conseille, en tant que non-natif, de faire attention lorsque tu rencontres une expression que tu ne connaissais pas, surtout sur internet... Dans ces cas-là, il vaut mieux vérifier dans des bouquins tels que ceux de Grevisse pour voir s'il s'agit d'une expression correcte ou bien d'un autre charcutage du Français.


----------



## Kotkot

Hi, I'm wondering if this sentence is correct, or whether there is a better way to reword it:

*"Malgré le fait que je reprenne* mon travail en mars, *je suis* encore limitée dans mes revenus dû à mes obligations familiales."

In English I want to say something like: "Although I'm returning to work in March, I will still be under financial difficulty due to my family obligations."

"Malgré le fait que je reprenne" sounds heavy, and then I'm not sure if I should use present, conditional, or future for "je suis..."

Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Michelvar

this is veeeery heavy, indeed!  Malgré is already giving heavy sentences.

Bien que je reprenne mon travail en mars, j'aurai encore des difficultés financières dues à mes obligations familiales.

Je reprend mon travail en mars, mais, de par mes obligations familiales, j'aurai encore des difficultés financières.

End, by the way, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## rizzuto

C'est une bonne idée d'éviter *le fait que/the fact that *ou en français ou en anglais ... they are extra words that add nothing to any sentence.


----------



## WatsJusto

Je sais qu’on peut utiliser la phrase: Malgré le fait que + subjonctif comme: Malgré le fait que je n’aie pas étudié, j’ai réussi à l’examen…également je pourrais dire: j’ai beau ne pas avoir étudié, j’ai réussi à l’examen. Mais, je veux savoir si je peux dire ‘de’ en place de ‘que’ (avec l'expression 'malgré) et ensuite mettre l’infinitif:  “Malgré le fait *de* ne pas avoir étudier, j’ai réussi à l’examen”….c’est juste, cette phrase?? Merci beaucoup d’avance!


----------



## Sibawayh

(...)
Dans le cas de la locution "malgré que", il faut de plus ajouter, comme le note le Bon usage, qu'elle était d'usage dans les documents juridiques du XVIIe siècle : "malgré l'égalité des voix et malgré même qu'il y en ait une de moins pour luy" (texte du parlement de Dijon).
(...)
Les plus grands auteurs des XIXe et XXe siècles ont employé le tour "malgré que + subjonctif" et ont jugé cet usage correct. On peut citer pêle-mêle Vigny, Maupassant, Sand, Daudet, Proust, Gide, Barrès, Céline, Claudel, Mauriac, Aragon... 

André Gide note dès 1923 : "J'ai écrit avec Proust et Barrès, et ne rougirai pas d'écrire encore : _malgré que,_ estimant que,  si l'expression était fautive hier, elle a cessé de l'être. Elle ne se confond  pas avec _bien que,_  qui n'indique qu'une résistance passive; elle indique une opposition."

Certains des plus grands grammairiens du XXe siècle ont été du même avis. Il a déjà été fait mention de Grevisse, mais on pourrait également citer Joseph Hanse : "Malgré que, locution conjonctive, condamné par les puristes, est incontestablement correct au sens de bien que, et est suivi du subjonctif." Même un de ses opposants comme René Georgin reconnaît : "Il est à craindre que les puristes doivent s'incliner devant l'usage."

Néanmoins, et bien que l'Académie elle-même ait timidement commencé à lâcher du lest dans la 9e édition de son dictionnaire, je concède que la divergence ne saurait être niée, et je n'emploie donc jamais cette tournure, ne serait-ce que pour me prémunir des grognons qui s'empresseraient d'y relever une faute.


----------



## Beauceron-puppy

Watsjusto => Oui cette construction grammaticale est parfaitement correcte.
(...)


----------



## Azby7

Alors... Bien que ça soit là un vieux sujet que je ressors, je pense qu'il utile pour les non-natifs (pas vraiment les natifs, qui n'en font apparemment qu'à leur tête en dépit de l'Académie...) d'avoir une explication claire :


Sur un plan purement objectif et grammatical, l'usage (défini par l'Académie Française) est le suivant :

« malgré que »  est correct uniquement pour introduire une proposition dont le verbe est « avoir », systématiquement conjugué au subjonctif. Il exprime quelque chose allant contre la volonté de quelqu'un (pas en synonyme de « bien que » !) et appartient à un registre linguistique soutenu.

Si on ne peut satisfaire ces conditions, il faut utiliser « bien que », ou « malgré le fait que » (un peu lourd cependant), suivi d'un verbe quelconque au subjonctif.


De nos jours, on observe que l'usage de « malgré que » suivi d'un subjonctif (et parfois même pas ! ) sans forcément le verbe « avoir » se généralise. Il est tout de même très mal vu par un certain nombre de personnes (je ne saurais dire si c'est une majorité), et est bien évidemment incorrect.

On peut également noter que la forme correcte de « malgré que » (c'est-à-dire suivi d'« avoir » conjugué au subjonctif) est complètement inusitée et d'ailleurs inconnue comme correcte par bon nombre de natifs.

En conclusion, le plus simple est d'éviter « malgré que » pour lui préférer « bien que », et d'utiliser « malgré » uniquement suivi d'un groupe nominal.


En espérant en avoir aidé !


----------



## Maître Capello

Azby7 said:


> Sur un plan purement objectif et grammatical, l'usage (défini par l'Académie Française) est le suivant


Justement, l'avis de l'Académie à ce sujet n'est ni objectif ni grammatical. Il n'y a en effet aucune raison objective de condamner ce tour avec d'autres verbes que _avoir_. D'ailleurs, pourquoi faire de ce verbe une exception ? C'est parfaitement arbitraire et absurde, et cela va à l'encontre de la logique et de l'usage, comme l'attestent les nombreux exemples d'auteurs réputés.


----------



## Azby7

Alors, effectivement, j'ai fait une légère imprécision ! Les conditions, pour que « malgré que » soit correct, il faut un peu plus ; c'est en fait une expression, dont je ne saurais exprimer l'origine, qui s'utilise de la manière suivante : malgré que + sujet + en + avoir au subjonctif. Je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi on se permet cette incorrection, cependant c'est une expression donc c'est un petit peu particulier... En oubliant cette exception, l'explication grammaticale que j'avancerais est la suivante : « malgré » est une préposition (contrairement à « bien que » qui est une locution conjonction). Une préposition est théoriquement succédée par un complément seulement. Donc si on lui ajoute « que », on lui fait succéder une proposition créée par la conjonction ! Et on n'a donc plus un complément, ce qui est (à moins que je me sois trompé) grammaticalement incorrect. Mais l'Académie n'a en effet pas fourni cette explication en tranchant.

Pour ce qui est des auteurs, eh bien ils sont comme tous les autres des utilisateurs de la langue, et peuvent faire des fautes (comme on dit, l'erreur est humaine !). Je ne les savais d'ailleurs pas nombreux, mais il n'empêche qu'ils peuvent se tromper


----------

